#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Tem como acessar roteador cliente passando pela switch sf 800 q+ ?

## leoneoliveira

Seguinte.. Montei uma rede com servidor mikrotik saindo um cabo pra porta 1 da switch sf 800 q+ intelbras..
Na porta2 liguei um roteador e nele tenho acesso pela porta 8080
Na porta3 liguei outro roteador e tenho acesso na porta 8081

Fiz o direcionamento no mikrotik redirecionando as portas acima para os devidos roteadores.. Porém se eu acessar de fora (pelo ip fixo do link), no mikrotik mostra a contagem mas nao consigo acessar. Troquei a suite e deu certo. 

Daí a duvida.. Essas switch sf 800 q+ da intelbras, tem alguma maneira de ela nao bloquear?

----------


## DjeiBoy

Pode ter certeza que não é a switch.

----------

